# So ashamed!



## Picklesmom (May 27, 2018)

Pickle got loose. I caught him and pulled tail feathers out! I'm sorry! Will they grow back? Does it hurt for a long time??


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Whew! I’m glad Pickles is still with you . 

Yes, they will grow back. Sometimes in panic situations, birds will loose tail and or other feathers. He’s not in pain. Pickle will be just fine. :hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Julie's given great advice  He'll be fine! 

Also, I moved this thread to the "Budgie Health" section.


----------



## Picklesmom (May 27, 2018)

Oh thank God! He and Pritie have been eating out of my hand for a couple weeks...I'm sure this will cause a setback in our progression. Want them to be able to get out of the cage and be able to exercise. Do you recommend shutting them in a tiny bathroom (mirror covered) and letting them do that once in a while?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, using a small bird-safe room so they can have out-of-cage time will definitely be for the best. *


----------



## Picklesmom (May 27, 2018)

Thanks so much!


----------

